

Wattvision: Understanding your electricity meter with Wolfram Alpha - agrinshtein
http://wattvision.posterous.com/understanding-your-electricity-meter-with-wol

======
likpok
This does not actually showcase the power of Wolfram Alpha. For instance,
Google will do unit conversions aw well.

Now, if you wanted to _integrate_ that...

~~~
savrajsingh
Really? "7.2 watt-hours in 15 seconds in watts" doesn't "just work" in google.
Can you post a one-liner that does the same calculation in google or other
site?

~~~
Oompa
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=7.2+wa...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=7.2+watt%2Fhours+*+15+seconds+in+watts&btnG=Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=)

Works fine, used it all the time in my Physics class.

~~~
savrajsingh
That calculation is not the same one I'm asking for. It's not watts per hour
as you've written -- it's actually watt-hours (watt * hour). The answer is
also incorrect -- it's not 0.03 watts -- it's 1730 watts. So my request still
stands -- show me a one-liner for my original calculation. It's not as simple
as you think. ;)

Ok I did some more experimentation and discovered this:
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ei=ePsUSs_lJ6HqtQP7l8...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ei=ePsUSs_lJ6HqtQP7l8WqCQ&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=7.2+watt+hours+per+15+seconds+in+watts&spell=1)

------
jrockway
Of course, many other tools can do this almost-trivial unit conversion for
you. Unless you have forgotten how many seconds are in a minute or how many
foos are in a kilofoo, you should be able to do this in your head...

